# Silent Base 800 Window Kit



## Gr4m4tik (3. August 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage zum Window Kit..
Habe gesehen, dass es nun (endlich) bei Mindfactory zum Ende des Monats lieferbar war und nun doch wieder entfernt wurde 
Wie sieht es da denn mit der Verfügbarkeit in nächster Zeit aus?


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. August 2015)

Hallo Gr4m4tik,
zur Zeit ist Ende August / Anfang September als Verfügbarkeit für den Endkunden angedacht. Bitte entschuldige die Verspätung, es kam im letzten Monat zu ernsthaften Produktionsproblemen. Diese wurden mittlerweile behoben, die Seitenteile sind auf dem Weg.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## TomX3_ (4. August 2015)

Ohh, der Thread ist ja noch frisch.
Bin gerade bei den Bildern bei Alternate etwas stutzig geworden.
Die Luft der beiden Front-Lüfter geht durch die Gitter links und rechts an der Front?


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. August 2015)

richtig  Es gibt noch einen weiteren kleinen Lufteinlass an der Unterseite.


----------



## TomX3_ (4. August 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> richtig  Es gibt noch einen weiteren kleinen Lufteinlass an der Unterseite.



Alles klar. Vielen Dank


----------



## Gr4m4tik (4. August 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Gr4m4tik,
> zur Zeit ist Ende August / Anfang September als Verfügbarkeit für den Endkunden angedacht. Bitte entschuldige die Verspätung, es kam im letzten Monat zu ernsthaften Produktionsproblemen. Diese wurden mittlerweile behoben, die Seitenteile sind auf dem Weg.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Hab mir mal bei Caseking eines bestellt, dort ist z.B. Verfügbarkeit mit 06.08. angegeben, also hinfällig?
Mal sehen was da / wann es kommt


----------

